# bank sharing information



## monicaregister (Apr 28, 2018)

what does the 2018 oecd bank sharing information international agreement really mean for all offshore bank depositors regardless from what country they are from? it is this, 

file:///C:/Users/08/Desktop/mcaa-signatories%20(2).pdf


what does this really mean for everyone in the world? can someone please tell me. thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Start here : Exchange of information - OECD
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Or here!


----------

